# new bike



## militarymonark (Jul 18, 2006)

I just bought a new bike, im well stumped on what it is. I thought maybe it could be an elgin by some of the characteristics of the frame but then i noticed some major differences of the bike. But I did come accross a schwinn model c pic in nostaligic.net and I was wondering if anyone had any pics of it? I only have a general pic so if anyone had a better pic of that bike it would help. thanks


----------



## sam (Jul 19, 2006)

try pulling the crank and see if it's a schwinn(AS date)crank.I was really supprised when I pulled the 1915 Mead crank and found AS15!


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah I guess i forgot about that IM gonna pull it right now.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 19, 2006)

right after I finish my beer..........................


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 19, 2006)

ok it is a schwinn there is also a number "41" on it so could that be the date? Well does anyone have any schwinn model c parts such as a tank or rear rack I can buy? GORDON??? perhaps you might have the part


----------



## Gordon (Jul 20, 2006)

*C parts*

Sorry, nothing right now. I did buy a complete model c last year, but sold it shortly after I got it. Keep checking ebay, i saw a Schwinn tank on there the other day that the seller didn't know what he had.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 20, 2006)

do you have any pictures or your complete bike?


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 20, 2006)

and how much did you sell it for?


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 20, 2006)

what would be a correct badge for it? something like this http://cgi.ebay.com/PREWAR-SCHWINN-...8QQihZ017QQcategoryZ95154QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-PREWAR-SCH...842QQihZ012QQcategoryZ420QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-PREWAR-SCH...311QQihZ012QQcategoryZ420QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 21, 2006)

well I took the bike apart and found that my crank was stripped and when I took apart the head set and fork, I think the fork isn't original with the bike because where the threads meet the top of the fork tube its cut at an angle and it looks like it might be a modified girls fork.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 21, 2006)

also the rims are a little different they dont have the lip around the edge of them like most would, the rim just stops.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jul 22, 2006)

*pre war c-model*

post some pix,i do have some leftover/miscellaneous schwinn pre war parts,for sale,or trade. keith


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 22, 2006)

cool I"ll try I have to basically get a digital camera, or go to walmart and get them developed on a cd when I use regular film. we'll see how sooon we can do it.


----------



## kunzog (Jul 22, 2006)

Here is a pic of a '39


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 23, 2006)

cool thanks thats exactly what i need


----------

